# ) ) ) ) ) F R I D A Y P I C S ( ( ( ( (



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

1. Father's Day is here, and so are the maters! Thanks DAD!
2. I'm still tired from this weekend, but Double M Cookers took OVERALL!
3. Team Double M Cookers

It was a hot mo this weekend, but we are on for Hitchcock Goodole Days! High Pressure Cookers are on our butt cheeks. . . wg


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

*Get a hobby! A DIFFERENT hobby!*

Snapped this last week park by the Frio @ Garner. Actually went back to camp to grab iphone. LOL

And yeah... I treated him to some new vanity plates!!

9??? Good Lawd!!

BTW.... Single cab pick up too! Wouldve loved to see this herd unload!!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

. . . and Happy Father's Day Frank . . . from ur favorite daughter . . . wg

Dad in his two favorite places . . . out in the garden, and having his coffee a few years later at MD's.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Watergirl sweet pics!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

First sketches of the new house


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

JayTray said:


> Snapped this last week park by the Frio @ Garner. Actually went back to camp to grab iphone. LOL
> 
> And yeah... I treated him to some new vanity plates!!
> 
> ...


its just mother nature (from the wildlife ranch). see?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

1. My daughters Dance pic
2. My Inlaws with my daughter at her dance recital
3. My wife before heading to the Motley Crue and Poison concert Friday


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Granddaughter number 7........


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Couple from last weekend*

Snowy Egret
Tricolor Heron


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

From Congressional


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

JayTray said:


> Snapped this last week park by the Frio @ Garner. Actually went back to camp to grab iphone. LOL
> 
> And yeah... I treated him to some new vanity plates!!
> 
> ...


could be my truck in a few more years........lol

first is my kids at Easter.
next is my hunting bud, wondering where all the ducks have gone.
St Paddies Day fairie
settin the corners: 4' deep and 20" in diameter!
misc pics from Walmarts.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Posing*

posing with last weekend's catch


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Today's morning breakfast


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Fawn - pic and short video.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Youngin's*

Our Grandson Max
Baby hawk


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

*Boat from the past.*

Pics of one of my old boats. I really liked this one, 20' Alweld Escort. These pics were taken in the driveway of the man that bought the boat from me by a person from 2Cool that I had described the boat to. He said "I know that boat and will send you some pics". Sure enough, there she was! The boat was that ugly primer green when I bought it and a good friend of mine painted it for me with Imron. I told him that I wanted the boat to be baby blue. This is what he did.


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

My daughter and her new Mutt


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Does anyone think this will be an issue down the road? I havent exactly been impressed with the guy who did my concrete work. I wont ever use a friend of the family again thats for sure.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Got our own Razor Toothed Rodent...ruler of all she surveys! 

Potato botes with Raineys pork chops

Sheepie sticker sighting on Jones Road last Friday


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I look for sheepies all the time. Have never seen one. Have seen a couple of shallow sport decals.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

some pics from the west coast


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

My 16 yr old son's largest trout to date, 27" and 61/2 lbs


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Doing a little combo work. Rattlesnake (Oh my), Deer Antler with Mesquite ends.

Thinking of calling it the Texas Treo.

Late to the Friday Game but still wanted in, quick pic this morning, so there is some flash issues/ghosts


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

My boys. Cade (4), Bryce (9), Ty (1) and Chance (6)

This pic made pg. 36 of the latest Katy Life Magazine.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Stringer said:


> My boys. Cade (4), Bryce (9), Ty (1) and Chance (6)
> 
> This pic made pg. 36 of the latest Katy Life Magazine.


Send it to Old Navy...Looks like a hoodie ad!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Wow Bill...what a beautiful pen!

I want that one...PM me the price.

TH


----------



## West Bay Wader (Jul 8, 2008)

My plumerias are doing good. 

Sunset over Galv West Bay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Wow Bill...what a beautiful pen!
> 
> I want that one...PM me the price.
> 
> TH


Sorry, it has a home. The majority I post were designed and built for someone.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

1. Had tapas last night
2. Story time before bed!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Crabs from our hood

Happy Fathers Day Dad!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Happy Fathers Day


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

yes out in the country, laying hens do qualify as pets. lol
there is a reason they call it gaucho wire!!
the sun hurts my hair!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

BertS said:


> the sun hurts my hair!!


:rotfl: NO CRYING at Crab Trap Cleanup!

Few more dad pics!


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Nose pickin' is HOTTT!!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

PBD539 said:


> Nose pickin' is HOTTT!!!


You beat me to it. She is SMOKIN HOT!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

bill said:


> Doing a little combo work. Rattlesnake (Oh my), Deer Antler with Mesquite ends.
> 
> Thinking of calling it the Texas Treo.
> 
> Late to the Friday Game but still wanted in, quick pic this morning, so there is some flash issues/ghosts


WOW!!! When you said you had something in mind ...... Just, WOW!

You never cease to amaze me. Thanks again and let me know if I can return the favor.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

We went to Wolfies on Lake Conroe last Sunday. (sorry about the shadows)


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Just for Father's Day....

My Dad (long since gone..but still missed) and my 'little' boy down at our old duck hunting lease on Barrow Ranch at Baytown...Dad was on his crutch (which he outfitted with a 'duck tail' on the bottom to navigate the marsh) recovering from a boating accident down at SPI....Mighty tough old man..

'Course..the 'little boy' is 57 years old now....and stands 6'5"...:rotfl:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Nwilkins said:


> From Congressional


Awesome pics! Is that rough as nasty as it looks on TV??? man that stuff looks brutal. Have you talked to Shaun lately, aka big foot? how's his new job going, haven't heard from him.


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

Nwilkins said:


> From Congressional


Good luck!! 
Got it streaming now and Rory is on fire...just like Augusta. Palmer is definitely in good shape and would love to see a fellow Aggie contend


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Tortuga said:


> Just for Father's Day....
> 
> My Dad (long since gone..but still missed) and my 'little' boy down at our old duck hunting lease on Barrow Ranch at Baytown...Dad was on his crutch (which he outfitted with a 'duck tail' on the bottom to navigate the marsh) recovering from a boating accident down at SPI....Mighty tough old man..
> 
> 'Course..the 'little boy' is 57 years old now....and stands 6'5"...:rotfl:


That's awesome Mr. Jim! I remember the old Barrows Ranch...never got to hunt there but Sasquatch did! 

Little Krea is now the swim coach at the girls old pool! Seems like yesterday she was six and struggling to make it to the end of the pool!

Scrub mutt is so tough, if she dont have anything to chew on she chews on her own leg! :rotfl:

Old flounder pic at the bote ramp in Terra Mar...camera went off before I was ready!


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

Myself, my grandson and son catfishing at Lake Conroe


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

Maybe now


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

*pics*

I need a bigger bed

new power pole

fish

slow day


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

firelt said:


> Myself, my grandson and son catfishing at Lake Conroe


I* LOVE* that picture....:cheers:


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*SD Mission Trip*

I was blessed with the opportunity to go on a mission trip to South Dakota last week with a group from our church. Our charter was to perform some much needed repairs and renovations for a small church on an Indian (feather) reservation while a smaller group put on a vacation bible school in another town 20 miles away. We were blessed in too many ways, including cool weather.

On the drive back home we managed to stop by Rushmore for a few pics.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

From recent trip to Europe:

1. Nice, France: Rock beach on Mediterranean Sea
2. Venice, Italy: On the grand canal
3. Milan, Italy: The train station
4. Bavaria Region, Germany: Neuschwanstein Castle
5. Barcelona, Spain: Bullfighting stadium turned into a mall


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Few more dad pics! 

Cocodrie red

Grandfather and dad on the main channel in Sea Isle before bulkheads

Various other pics


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Sure looks like he's looking for a hole in the roof---AGAIN.
That rod wasn't loaded was it?


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> Sure looks like he's looking for a hole in the roof---AGAIN.
> That rod wasn't loaded was it?


dude!!

he killed Rudolph, straight thru the roof........heck of a shot!!!


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

*Belize Beauty*

Caught yesterday...


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Couple more! 

Bote parade in Sargent


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My lunch every friday. Honey bbq brisket samich. I've eaten a lot of bbq samiches in Waco and this is by far the best!


----------



## dukhunter3691 (Dec 22, 2007)

What's up with the birds on my neighbors house this morning?


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

dukhunter3691 said:


> What's up with the birds on my neighbors house this morning?


I speak from experience....that is NOT good.


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

devil1824 said:


> My lunch every friday. Honey bbq brisket samich. I've eaten a lot of bbq samiches in Waco and this is by far the best!


Can I have some of your tots? :biggrin:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Life Aquatic said:


> Can I have some of your tots? :biggrin:


In 30 to 45 min. ha ha!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mrschasintail said:


> I speak from experience....that is NOT good.


Agreed !!!.. Think he might wanna go check on his neighbors...


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Beach fun, limit of trout, and a truck draining water after taking a swim.
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Happy Fathers Day Dad!*

This will be my 1st one without you here. We sure do miss you!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

One of a few I have with my dad fishing. Happy Father's Day!!!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*One more for DAD!!*

Love this picture!!


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Now his fun starts.. 
Graduation/Birthday/Off to college entertainment. Anybody know this guy?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Happy Father's day Daddy, I sure do miss you !!!


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

Lesto said:


> Now his fun starts..
> Graduation/Birthday/Off to college entertainment. Anybody know this guy?


I believe that is Robert Earl Keen

Used to go see him all the time back in college. And some after school. haven't seen him play live in quite some time. He was playing at the Final Four deal here in Houston and I stopped for a couple of songs but was so far back I couldn't really see him. When walking away got a little better view and it sure looked like he put on some weight.

And the old guy in your picture sure seems to look like him....so add those 2 things together and makes me guess REK


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Went to check on the babies and managed to get a picture with mom in the nest. She's a little hard to see...


----------



## jmar623 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Brazoria No Name Festival Cook Off*

ZZ Top & some Groovey Chicks from the 70's came and performed at our camp. We won Showmansip!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Bo,

How many lbs did that spec weigh? Nice fish!!!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

teamburns said:


> Bo,
> 
> How many lbs did that spec weigh? Nice fish!!!


28" and 8.25 lbs......it's hanging on the wall in my living room


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

*Around the yard*

there has been a lot of birds and deer in the yard
this week. Looks like we have a nursary for fawns.
There was a 6th one that I could not get in the photo.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Dance recital pics*

My youngest daughter at her dance recital last weekend.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Fishin' Trip said:


> I believe that is Robert Earl Keen
> 
> Used to go see him all the time back in college. And some after school. haven't seen him play live in quite some time. He was playing at the Final Four deal here in Houston and I stopped for a couple of songs but was so far back I couldn't really see him. When walking away got a little better view and it sure looked like he put on some weight.
> 
> And the old guy in your picture sure seems to look like him....so add those 2 things together and makes me guess REK


REK it is!


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

Me and mine today @ FBC Georgetown church camp...

Smile... or ya get tickled!!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My Father this year at age 82, and one of my favorite pictures of him in 1977 on a quail hunt


----------



## EZ ED (May 21, 2004)

*Where is the BIG "O"?*



devil1824 said:


> My lunch every friday. Honey bbq brisket samich. I've eaten a lot of bbq samiches in Waco and this is by far the best!


Got to have an "O" with Q


----------

